# Heb. 10:29 trodding under foot the Son of God...



## cornopean (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is the verse,

Heb. 10:29 of how much sorer punishment, think ye, shall he be judged worthy, who hath trodden under foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant wherewith he was sanctified an unholy thing, and hath done despite unto the Spirit of grace?​
This discussion piggy backs the discussion about some universal reference in the atonement. 

I don't see how someone can step all over the blood of Jesus if the blood of Jesus wasn't in some sense shed for them.


----------



## cornopean (Aug 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Hebrews 10:29 and Apostasy « Green Baggins


thanks.


----------

